# Saw a veyron



## shyguy91 (Oct 8, 2009)

I got a DSLR and start shooting cars and urban photography here in NYC. Went to the Concours D'elegance Americana Manhasset. It was pretty much a car meet for the wealthy in Long Island. It was amazing.


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice

Sent from my thumbs via Tapatalk


----------

